# Help me please..feel like a fish out of water



## kiaimai (Jun 6, 2013)

I am 26, Female, short of breath. It's the feeling that you've ran a few blocks and are out of breath, but it's all the time. Even going up stairs. No one can tell me what's wrong with me. It started a month and a half ago. I should note that it started along with the warmer weather... although I haven't found a link to that yet. i also have heart palpitations and the feeling that my heart is stalled. I also have i feeling of acid reflux and

One night I woke up from a sound sleep...i sat up, and felt short of breath. I may or may not have panicked, but my heart started pounding fast and HARD... I couldn't stop it. I tried water, sitting, laying..nothing. It was brief, only a minute, but i ended up calling 911 because I was so scared and out of breath..I thought i was having a heart attack and I was alone at night with my 2 year old. They came and checked my bp- 120/82. (usuall is 100/60) My o2 was at 98%, and my pulse was back to normal but i had tremors. I didn't go in to the hospital because i had no one for my daughter.

The next night was the same but less intense. I worked through it.

Every night there on I have not have panic attacks about it because I know I will be ok, but I AM CONSTANTLY OUT OF BREATH. The shortness of breath and the awareness of my heart beating is no longer coming in "attacks", it's constant. I can't even go for a long walk. It's a constant feeling of no air.

These are the tests I've had done.

HOLTER MONITOR 24 HR - Average heartbeat is 80, low is 48, high is 128. Occasional PACs. No PVCs. No pauses.

LIPID W REFLEX- 
cholesterol tot. 135,
hdl 52, triglycerides 94,
LDL 64,
CHOL/HDLC ratio 2.6, 
NON HDL CHOL 83,

METABOLIC- 
glucose 91, 
urea nitrogen 15, 
creatinine .74, 
eGFR 112,
sodium 141, 
potassium 4, 
chloride 105, 
carbon dioxide 24, 
calcium 9.9, 
protein 7.6, 
albumin 4.9, 
globulin 2.7, 
albumin/globulin ratio 1.8, 
biliruben 0.6, 
alkaline phosphatase 53,
*(AST 50 ),* 
ALT 12, magnesium 2.1
,* TSH 5.10*, (their scale goes from .4-4.50)

CBC- 
white blood cell 8.9,
red blood cell 4.24,
hemoglobin 13.3,
hematocrit 39.7, 
mcv 93.5, 
mch 31.5, 
mchc 33.6,
rdw 12.8,
platelet count 227

After this i was in the e.r with shortness of breath again and these are the tests they did that came back within range:
ECG 12-lead
CR chest portable ap only 71010- normal heart and aorta, lung fields clear
CBC with auto diff
comp metabolic panel
prothrombin time
partial thromboplastin time
d dimer
estimated glomerular filtration rate
poc troponin 1

*
Then my doctor did more Thyroid panel to follow up on the high TSH:
TSH w reflex to FT4 -4.05
T4 Thyroxine total-6.0
Free T4 index- 2.1
T3 uptake 35*

They told me all this was in range. 
Does ANYONE have any idea what doctor i should go see next? I need to find a good doctor in the south suburbs of Chicago or within 30 miles of chicago.
They prescribed me lexapro, proair inhaler, and singulair. I have not taken any of them because i do not know what is wrong with me and I don't want to complicate things.
Please and thank you.


----------



## kiaimai (Jun 6, 2013)

I Guess IShould Ask If U Guys Think This Could Be Thyroid Related By The Thyroid Levels. They Are Saying In Subclinical Hypothyroid


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you happen to have the ranges for the thyroid labs?


----------



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome! I don't have any real advice for you because I'm still in the process of getting diagnosed, but I can definitely empathize! Your experience sounds almost exactly like what I went through, heart and breathing-wise, during the first 4 months of this year. Hopefully, it passes soon for you! So far, I've been told that I have an autoimmune thyroid disease, but no specifics or treatment. For me, the symptoms seemed to stop overnight, but before they did, I found that taking caffeine out of my diet and sleeping on my side helped a little bit. Good luck!


----------



## kiaimai (Jun 6, 2013)

The range for their tsh is 0.4 to 4.50. Mine was 3.9 in february, 5.1 at first test two weeks ago...and now 4.1. 
The range for t4 thyroxine was I think .4 to 12
The other two I'll have to look up but the range for t3 uptake high range was at 35 so I barely made that in range.


----------



## kiaimai (Jun 6, 2013)

Addynat, thamks for the reply. I am so distraught over not geting any answers from the docotors. I saw a caddiologist and a internal meds doctor. They dont want to treat for symptoms of thyroid and wont do any more tests. I need to find anothed doctor. How did they go about diagnosing you with autoimmune thyroid disease. Are there tests you had done that aren't listed in my post? I just want to make sur e they are testing for everything. Im so tired of feeling like im going to keel over.


----------



## DrDon (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,

That does sound like thyroid issues. Sounds like it is aggravated by a toxicity element. Could be chronic in nature or a new acute exposure.

First step with thyroid issues is to get sleeping, you must sleep to heal and balance hormones. The other must is to avoid grains completely. A protein called gliadin causes a lot of friendly fire on your thyroid that really ****es it off.

For better sleep stat by stopping all TV and computer work 1 hour before bed. We suggest a epsom salt bath....half cup epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) and 2 table spoons of baking soda in a bath as hot as you can get it. Upon rising drink 16 ounces of water with a pinch of sea salt in it.

You should see a shift in less than a week. If not the next step is more specific magnesium supplementation.

In the meantime cut grains out, no artificial sweeteners or MSG, and up the veggies. This is all to calm the system and do a light natural detox....but it not a detox protocol.

Start there and you should see the light at the end of the tunnel get brighter. Don't panic, you can get through this, and without drugs.
DrDon


----------



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

Kiaimai, I'm in the process of changing doctors now, because my primary (who I just started seeing at the beginning of the year because I recently moved) doesn't seem interested in helping me feel better or preventing future issues. I had to beg her to see an endocrinologist because my TSH was within range. The endo was more helpful and ordered antibody (TPO and Thyroglobulin) tests which came back very high. However, the endo was satisfied with that and didn't want to check my TSI or do a thyroid ultrasound. So, right now, I know I have a thyroid issue, but don't know what kind or how to proceed... I have high hopes for my new practice because they had a VERY detailed questionaire and have an endocrinologist in house. My appointment isn't until next month, however. Fingers crossed!
I know what you mean about feeling like you're going to keel over! And it's especially scary when you're alone with your 2 year old! If you feel really sick, don't hesitate to go to the doctor or hospital again. I also have a 2 year old and an almost 5 year old and now I operate under the motto "better safe than sorry," even though I'd rather not spend so much time dealing with the medical system.
:hugs:


----------



## kiaimai (Jun 6, 2013)

Thiank you for that matter suggestion. I do feel better temporarily first thing in the morning if that makes a difference. Not 100 percent but better. I hace been trying to eat better, and feed my daughter healthier, but trying to do that with a picky two year old In the house is so so hard.. I find that by the time I have gotten any amount of semi healthy food in her, I donit even feel like cooking anything for myself. Its so frustrsting as I want to follow a good health food regimen. And literally EVERYTHING In the store has grainis and sugars in it...and now im afraid of gmos in m y natural food. I feel stuck between a rock and a hard place trying to re learn how to eat and cook, especially because I wasnt a very strong cook to begin with even befofe I was health food conscious. Do you have any resources that you can share? Im at my witts end. I have to find a good internist because my current docs are aweful, find a way to buy healthier foods easier, all while I feel like layinig down on the ground all day long.Someone had mentioned mmalnutrition and b12 and vit c and iron deficiency. Do you think this could have something to do with that? The doctors all think anxiety and allergies and it just doesnit fit ..... unless im loosing my mind.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Stop, do not pass go, do not collect $200.

1) You absolutely need a better thyroid panel done, ASAP. Many of the tests they ran are antiques. You need TSH, Free T3, Free T4, Reverse T3, TPO Antibodies, and Thyroglobulin Antibodies. (Ideally, TSI [not the same as TSH], and TRAb, too.)

2) DrDon's wisdom of upping veggies and avoiding gliadin/grains is right-on. Look into going gluten-free and realize it can take days and weeks for gluten to clear your system. They put gluten in everything from salad dressing to ice cream.

3) Get cortisol tested (as a 24-hr. collection, either urine or saliva, broken into 4 individual collections.

I could add about a million things here, but I think that's a good place to start. The fact that your TSH is so high could indicate you are developing hypothyroidism, or are finally seeing the effects of an autoimmune attack such as Hashimoto's disease on your thyroid labs. Hypothyroidism is low thyroid hormone, while Hashimoto's is an autoimmune attack that can eventually result in hypothyroidism. (They aren't one in the same, despite what many docs say.)

Unfortunately, the signs and symptoms for something like Hashi's varies between all of us. I've had the racing pulse, anxiety, insomnia, fatigue, upset stomach, weird rashes, headaches, joint aches, light-headedness, you name it... In fact, my TSH crept up to 6.9 and I was a total mess. Folks here recommend trying to get your TSH at 1.0 or below, and your Free T3 and Free T4 in the 75% of the range. I think that's a good long-term goal, and each of us may have a little tweaking to that.

IMHO, I really don't think it is simply all "anxiety and allergies" as you mentioned, but I am not a doctor. Likewise, you need to read between the lines when they say your labs are "normal" or "in range". A number on a slip of paper doesn't mean it is optimized for your individual health needs. In fact, a few years ago the AACE proposed an upper limit of 3.0 for the TSH, but I haven't come across a lab yet who shows that as a range. Shows you how changes move at a near-glacial pace with thyroid issues. You need better docs, and they are out there, it just takes some time & research. You might look for a D.O., naturopath, anti-aging doc, or out-of-the-box MD.

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kiaimai said:


> The range for their tsh is 0.4 to 4.50. Mine was 3.9 in february, 5.1 at first test two weeks ago...and now 4.1.
> The range for t4 thyroxine was I think .4 to 12
> The other two I'll have to look up but the range for t3 uptake high range was at 35 so I barely made that in range.


It would seem you are hypothyroid.

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

And..........................most of us would feel like a slug if our TSH is 1.0 or more.

You are probably experiencing myopathy from hypo. That could affect your breathing and cause adrenalin rush (scary not being able to breathe) and this is only a guess but maybe a good guess.

Our lungs need muscles to expand and contract.

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

You are very wise to not take anything until you get a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## kiaimai (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks. New symptoms now are headache, stiff neck when tired, and low temp...97.5-97.7 consistently. Heavy chest, light orbs that stick around after looking at light longer than normal.... tired, . Cant convince a new doctor to see me sooner than a month so im going to urgent care to get a referral because everytime I do that they get me in within the week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kiaimai said:


> Thanks. New symptoms now are headache, stiff neck when tired, and low temp...97.5-97.7 consistently. Heavy chest, light orbs that stick around after looking at light longer than normal.... tired, . Cant convince a new doctor to see me sooner than a month so im going to urgent care to get a referral because everytime I do that they get me in within the week.


Good; let us know.............we are all very concerned about you!


----------



## kiaimai (Jun 6, 2013)

So I went to the e.r. extension because I was having trouble breathing again too. Did ekg, normal. Didnt want to run more standard tests since I just had them all done. He listened to my symptoms. He said when listening to me try to cough that it sounded like my bronchials were spasmed or something so he said it was probably subclinical asthma. Im tired of hearing the word subclincal. Whatever is subclinical to these people is making me feel like ****. If I was clinical level by their standards I would pronably be dying. Anyways he told me a few again he was thinking asthma allergies and anxiety. Gave me inhaler, zyrtek and prednisone. I have taken NOTHING yet accept three doses of the inhaler yesterday because I was tired of not breathing and said, what the hay, ma y as well try it. Wellllll today I woke up with a very very stiff neck and back, and pain so much that I could not lift my head up without using my hands to help...it hurt. It feels like my whole upper back area is sprained. It pulls between my shoulder blades and neck..and nowim afraid to use fhe inhaler again I case that caused it. I called the northwestern universitt doctor to try for an appointment but had to make one for next Tuesday ..thats all they had. Meanwhike im still having palpitations, low temp, heavy chest, sore nefk and back, some acid reflux it seems, tirednedd, and late periods, anxxiety over this ordeal, forgetfullness, tightness all around my chest but constantly, headache, hunger pains, weight loss (98 lb down to 93 lb over two weeks), feeling of andrenaline rushes but tooo tired to handle that, shakiness during anxiety, slight sore throat, exhaustion, difficulty grtting out of bed, and more. My t3 uptake they said looks hyper, my tsh looks hypo, my other levels look ok to them, and im confused. The endocrinologist wont see me until mg doc disgnoses me..butmg doc wont disgnose me because he sees nothing wrong, . And im forced to start ovef at the new doctor next week. I want to crawl Into a hole. I cant keep up with my daughtef either. I am trying to mske a list ofmthings to test for when I go to the new doctor. I have the extra thyroid panel w antibidies on t3he list, checking vitamin levels and b12, and checking for malnutrition.. I want to get a fancy heart test done but I doubt they will agre to it to rule it out, amd also to check lung function. ?.a spirometrg of someeghing.


----------

